# Petco Dollar per Gallon sale?



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey I remember this sale was around the end of august last year. Does anyone know when its coming back this year? Thanks!


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Thatd be nice wouldnt it? Id like to know about this one too...


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

I haven't heard anything about this sale yet. Last year though I remember they changed the way the sale worked, and only 10g through 29g were a dollar a gallon, while in previous years it was anything from 20g to 55g.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

OK if anyone hears let us know! It's usually last week of aug or early sept so I hope we didn't miss it


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, the 55's and up weren't included, but I did buy a 29 gallon around this time last year.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Update:

I called Petco and they said they were not going to be doing the sale for "quite a while" because thy can't afford it financially.

:?


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

Tanks have went up a little bit. My LFS said they used to do dollar a gallon but cost is over that on a lot of tanks right now.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

Sale was just on a month or two ago out here - friend of mine got a 110 gallon bow front for 75 bucks.


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

That had to be a super clearance deal i go to petco every tuesday around here as that is when they get new fish. Now that's excitement!


----------

